# Last of Shimano mechanical shifters?



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I know current DA & Ultegra had gone electric-shift only, but I heard 105 now have gone that route too.
So Tiagra (10 spd) has become the highest level Shimano cable-shifting groupo?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Oldteen said:


> I know current DA & Ultegra had gone electric-shift only, but I heard 105 now have gone that route too.
> So Tiagra (10 spd) has become the highest level Shimano cable-shifting groupo?


Yup:



https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/shimano-105-goes-di2-gains-a-sprocket-loses-rim-brakes/


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Lombard said:


> Yup:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/shimano-105-goes-di2-gains-a-sprocket-loses-rim-brakes/


Link is behind a pay wall. But I think the bottom line is that 105 is now all-electric too, and all disc brake.


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Oldteen said:


> Link is behind a pay wall. But I think the bottom line is that 105 is now all-electric too, and all disc brake.


I have mixed feelings about it. I have 2 Di2 systems, a road and an XT 1X setup. They are just wonderful and work flawlessly. I think Di2 on a mt, bike is even more useful than on a road bike as I shift a ton more often and no cable maintanence from crud in the housings. That said, I have an 11 spd. 105 hydraulic group on a gravel bike, had 105 on the road bike that now has Di2 and its a terrific group in rim brake mechanical, as well as being hughley cost effective for a great shifting group. So am sad they've discontinued the mechanical group at this level. OTOH, and seeing that I love Di2, should I ever buy a production carbon road bike, It'll be nice to see a less expensive Di2 option at the 105 level.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Oldteen said:


> Link is behind a pay wall. But I think the bottom line is that 105 is now all-electric too, and all disc brake.


How can that be? I can see it and I am definitely not a subscriber.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Lombard said:


> How can that be? I can see it and I am definitely not a subscriber.


CN only lets one see 5 articles then wants US$7.99/mo or US$79/yr. I must have exceeded my 5 'free view' CN articles


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Oldteen said:


> CN only lets one see 5 articles then wants US$7.99/mo or US$79/yr. I must have exceeded my 5 'free view' CN articles


Oh, so that's the deal. Well, the gist of the article is that 105 is now electronic and disc brake only. If you want mechanical or rim brake, you will have to get Tiagra which is still only 10-speed.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Oh, so that's the deal. Well, the gist of the article is that 105 is now electronic and disc brake only. If you want mechanical or rim brake, you will have to get Tiagra which is still only 10-speed.


Maybe the marketing folks at Shimano have data that says this is a good idea, but its not intuitive to me. 105 has always been the best value point in the lineup. Now you have added over $1000 to the cost of the group. It might appeal to folks that want Di2 but can't afford Ultegra, but you also priced it out of the casual/enthusiast bike market. I see them selling less 105 groups overall


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DaveG said:


> Maybe the marketing folks at Shimano have data that says this is a good idea, but its not intuitive to me. 105 has always been the best value point in the lineup. Now you have added over $1000 to the cost of the group. It might appeal to folks that want Di2 but can't afford Ultegra, but you also priced it out of the casual/enthusiast bike market. I see them selling less 105 groups overall


Maybe.......and maybe not. Eventally, just like all cars now have a touch screen whether you want it or not, I believe this is the way all three major bike component makers will go. More and more new bikes will come with e-shifting. And just like with any other new technology, prices will fall in time.

Remember that when it comes to manufacturing, choices cost more than the one size fits all approach.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Maybe.......and maybe not. Eventally, just like all cars now have a touch screen whether you want it or not, I believe this is the way all three major bike component makers will go. More and more new bikes will come with e-shifting. And just like with any other new technology, prices will fall in time.
> 
> Remember that when it comes to manufacturing, choices cost more than the one size fits all approach.


New technology? Di2 has been around for 20 years. Still waiting on that big price drop. Adding $1000+ to the cost of the bike is going to turn away a lot of buyers


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DaveG said:


> New technology? Di2 has been around for 20 years. Still waiting on that big price drop. Adding $1000+ to the cost of the bike is going to turn away a lot of buyers


Relatively new. My main point is manufacturers don't care about anything except their bottom line. It won't turn away that many buyers if there are no longer cheaper options.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Relatively new. My main point is manufacturers don't care about anything except their bottom line. It won't turn away that many buyers if there are no longer cheaper options.


May be an opportunity for Campy to regain some market share. All groups have a mechanical option


----------



## Openroad2014 (Oct 10, 2014)

Do not think Campy can compete with Shimano and SRAM on electronic groupsets, since they are a small company in Italy. So mechanical group maybe a good route for Campy. 

Shimano is just testing the water with new 105, they can always push out a 105 mechanical later on. The 105 electronic and disc group leaves room to grow Tiagra group into 1 11 speed mechanical and possible all other Shimano groups will follow. I think it is a good strategy for Shimano.


----------

